# h&r 20 guage slug gun questions



## 1202bigdaddy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just bought a H&R 20 gauge with the 3 1/2" Hastings barrel. Unfortunately I didn't do enough investigation. I didn't know that Hastings had went out of business & you cannot get the hasting slugs. Does anyone else have this gun if so do any other slugs shoot well at all through it. From what I've read nothing shoots well out of it. Please help. I saved a lot of money to buy a gun and scope to take my son hunting in lower mi. I'm sick to my stomach


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I assume you are talking about a firearm with a 3 1/2 inch chamber? Shouldn't make any difference as long as the barrel is rifled. You will eventually find a projectile that will be fairly if not greatly accurate. You will have to try several to see what the gun likes. That is the drawback to shooting a shotgun with slugs. Not all slugs shoot good out of all guns. Trying different slugs can get expensive with the price of a box of 5. But the game you hunt deserves the most accurate slug. Don't believe what you have read. Also, you don't have to shoot 3 1/2 inch slugs. You will have a hard time finding them in 20 ga. anyway. Those along with 3 inch slugs do nothing but give you a sore shoulder. Try several brands of 2 3/4 sabot slugs and let the gun tell you what it shoots best. Hope it all works out for your boy. Hang in there, and good luck.


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

hastings 3 1/2 inch slugs on Gun Broker a guy in coopersville mi has a bunch he is asking 15.00 box type in hastings slugs on gun broker he comes right up good luck


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

you can also get lightfields in 3 inch 20 ga the guy who designed the lightfield also did the hastings slugs both shot about the same from my 20ga h&r i liked the hastings better because price was less and were very stable at longer distance


----------



## 1202bigdaddy (Nov 26, 2010)

I guess nobody else has the same problem I have. I havnt got much response. Today I bought other typesof slugs spent a lot more than I should have what a waste of money. I'm not sure if its worth anything on a trade in but I'm going to see. When I was shooting it was always inside of a paper plate but it was all over. Then we shot my older sons regular h&r ultra slugger i shot 3 times it was 2 in he's high at 50 yds with all 3 holes touching. I shut hope I get something for my new gun. My wife might kill me


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

the hastings h&r was not around very long it was marketed as a one of a kind collectable check out Slugs R Us they have lots of info and richard knoster is the guy who designed lightfiels slugs and the hastings slugs he now has a replacement for the hastings i have spoke with him in the past and it was very helpful in understanding slug guns good luck your gun will shoot and length slug


----------



## 1202bigdaddy (Nov 26, 2010)

I traded in the H&R with the Hastings barrel. I got the H&R with the thumb hole stock. I shot a lot of slugs through it. It really liked the Remington accutips. It also liked the copper solids but he accutips were the best. My 8 year old shot a real nice 4 point with it at 80 yds through the woods right in the shoulder. Hopefully ill get to take a doe with it in the late doe season


----------



## sdavedowski (Nov 20, 2012)

What'd you spend on the gun?


----------



## 1202bigdaddy (Nov 26, 2010)

$325 for gun. $169 for Nikon BDC. $35 for eel scope ring


----------

